# Rumia Open 2013 (WR attempt by Maskow)



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey there. All the information about Maskows MULTI BLD WR attempt(s) and about the other results of course, too.
I would be happy if some people from poland would answer here. Please post videos and pictures, too. Thanks in advance.

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (Mar 23, 2013)

I'm waiting for any news for almost 3 hours :/

the last round of MBLD will end in an hour


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 23, 2013)

He did 27/37 - 17 points. I found 2 videos, so have fun with them. Did he do a 2nd attempt?
He was allowed to i think.

http://pl.twitch.tv/pepkin88/b/381218054 memo + solving

http://pl.twitch.tv/pepkin88/b/381226919 solving + end

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## etshy (Mar 23, 2013)

in his last thread he mentioned that he has 2 attempts , I hope he performs better in the 2nd attempt


----------



## Pro94 (Mar 23, 2013)

DennisStrehlau said:


> I think he did 27/38 - 16 points. I found 2 videos. I am not sure if i did count correct. Have fun with the videos. Did he do a 2nd attempt?
> He was allowed to i think.
> 
> http://pl.twitch.tv/pepkin88/b/381218054 memo + solving
> ...



Probably was 27/37. 
Around 20 minutes ago he finished his 3x3 BLD Final and won with 35.93.


----------



## etshy (Mar 23, 2013)

Pro94 said:


> Probably was 27/37.
> Around 20 minutes ago he finished his 3x3 BLD Final and won with 35.93.



no 2nd MBLD attempt ? :/


----------



## Pro94 (Mar 23, 2013)

etshy said:


> no 2nd MBLD attempt ? :/



I don't know if he's going to try his 2nd attempt.


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Mar 23, 2013)

27/37 - first attempt.


----------



## Applecow (Mar 23, 2013)

Yeah it was 27/37 in 60:00. It seems that he won't do a second attempt, 3x3 finale will be soon and he is not in the mbld-room^^


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 23, 2013)

Applecow said:


> Yeah it was 27/37 in 60:00.



I corrected that..



Applecow said:


> It seems that he won't do a second attempt, 3x3 finale will be soon and he is not in the mbld-room^^



Too bad -.-
But i think everyone can understand it^^

Greetings, Dennis


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Mar 23, 2013)

DNS


----------



## Maskow (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry, I was very ill and I did only one attempt in last 2 weeks and it wasn't my day 
But I won OH, this is my first medal for something else than bld or mbld, lol : D


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 24, 2013)

Maskow said:


> Sorry, I was very ill and I did only one attempt in last 2 weeks and it wasn't my day
> But I won OH, this is my first medal for something else than bld or mbld, lol : D



Congrats anyway haha


----------

